# Wyeast 1026 British Cask Ale Yeast



## Doc (27/12/04)

Does anyone have Wyeast 1026 British Cask Ale Yeast in their yeast/starter bank, and are prepared to do a swap for some other strain ?
I have a number of different strains to trade.

I realise that the 1026 is a seasonal is it is coming into season (Jan-March) but all my local suppliers are White Labs agents.

Beers,
Doc

PS: I'm in Sydney.


----------



## GMK (27/12/04)

I do - but i dont know how it will go being sent via Aus Post...

Let em know if u want some...

Ken...


----------



## Doc (28/12/04)

You wouldn't happen to have a bottle conditioned beer that used that yeast would you GMK ? That would survive Auspost quite nicely.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (28/12/04)

Hi Doc, going to brew your Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter using this yeast tomorrow so if you can hold out for a bit longer I will send you a bottle  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (28/12/04)

Cheers TDA,

Had your Alt last night. Great drop. What yeast did you use for that as I saved the dregs just in case it was something I didn't have ?

Doc


----------



## Batz (28/12/04)

If that's the same Alt of TDA's i had in Adelaide Doc

Yes nice beer for sure !

Batz


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (28/12/04)

Doc and Batz, I love you like brothers B) 

Thanks, it was the Wyeast European Ale 1338.

C&B 
TDA


----------



## GMK (28/12/04)

doc - i used the 1026 in your strong ale clone and dont have any bottles - but thanks to Batz of GMBeneterprises - i have some noce plasctic yeat bottles - i can put some in one, seal and wrap with bubble wrap and send over if u want.

let me know...

Ken...


----------

